# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Toni Bler i shpall luftë emigrantëve ilegalë

## Shijaksi-London

*Toni Bler i shpall luftë emigrantëve ilegalë*

Gazeta Shqiptare

Nga Londra  Muhamed Veliu



*Emigrantët shqiptarë dhe kosovarë kanë më pak shpresa për të qëndruar ilegalisht në Angli. Kryeministri britanik Toni Bler ka propozuar një plan masash për të parandaluar emigrimin ilegal, si dhe qëndrimin "në të zezë" të azilkërkuesve.*

Qëndrimi i qeverisë angleze ndaj azilkërkuesve të refuzuar, si dhe ndaj atyre që hyjnë ilegalisht, është ashpërsuar mjaft. Ky qëndrim prek edhe shumë emigrantë shqiptarë, të cilët nuk kanë mundur të dalin të fituar nga procedurat e azilit, si dhe ata që tentojnë të hyjnë në Britaninë e Madhe. Për herë të parë gjatë mandatit të tij të dytë qeverisës, kryeministri britanik Toni Bler ka radikalizuar qëndrimin e qeverisë që ai drejton, duke paralajmëruar largimin nga vendi të mijëra azilantëve që nuk kanë fituar të drejtën e azilit në Angli.

*Vendimi*

"Qeveria që unë drejtoj, duke filluar që nga ky fund viti, do të dyfishojë numrin e azilantëve të dështuar, të cilët do të deportohen nga Britania", ka deklaruar Bleri dy ditë më parë. Ai e ka premtuar këtë ndryshim në numrin e të dëbuarve duke e argumentuar me faktin se "nëse azilantët e dështuar vazhdojnë të qëndrojnë në vend, ata dëmtojnë besueshmërinë e publikut në sistemin e azilit". "Numri mujor i të deportuarve do të tejkalojë numrin e aplikimeve të dështuara, duke filluar që nga fundi i vitit", është shpreh Bleri. Por propozimi i djeshëm i shefit të laburistëve anglezë është pritur me skepticizëm nga analistët e çështjeve të emigracionit në vend. Ata janë shprehur se që të arrihet objektivi i Blerit, duhet që numri i të deportuarve të rritet me 202 për qind. Ndërkohë, shefi i qeverisë britanike ka thënë se "ishte një veprim i drejtë i ndërmarrë nga ne, që fillimisht të merreshim me zvogëlimin e numrit të aplikimeve pa baza". Sipas faqes së internetit të qeverisë angleze, mësohet se 60 për qind e azilantëve në vend nuk kanë dokumente identifikimi.

*Masat*
T
oni Bleri e ka të qartë se problemi nuk mund të zgjidhet vetëm me deportimin e azilantëve të dështuar nga Anglia. Për këtë ai ka bërë ndryshime në ligj, të cilat janë miratuar nga Parlamenti. Që nga java e ardhshme, ata persona që kapen duke hyrë në Britani me dokumente false apo i grisin ato me të mbërritur në pikat aeroportuale, do të dënohen me dy vjet burg. Kjo masë ekstreme, e para e këtij lloji në Europë, kërkon të minimizojë në maksimumin e mundshëm hyrjet ilegale në vend. Ndër masat shtrënguese të qeverisë së Blerit përfshihet edhe shtimi i kapacitetit mbajtës të qendrave të vuajtjes së dënimit me një mijë vende, duke trefishuar këtë kapacitet. Fillimjavën e ardhshme fillon së funksionuari qendra e largimit të emigrantëve, e quajtur "Immigration Removal Centre Heathroë". Bleri ka paralajmëruar shtetet që "prodhojnë" azilantë të dështuar se ata duhet të shpejtojnë procesin e pranimit të këtyre personave sa më parë. Edhe teknologjia më e fundit, ajo biometrike e pasaportave është futur në luftën e Blerit me emigrantët, duke përfshirë në vizat e lëshuara për të hyrë në Angli të dhëna biometrike dhe biologjike, që bëjnë të pamundur falsifimin e tyre.


*MASAT PER AZILKERKUESIT*

- Dyfishim i numrit të të deportuarve nga Anglia
- Dy vjet burg për ata që përdorin dokumente hyrjeje false 
- Dy vjet burg atyre që grisin dokumentet e udhëtimit kur mbërrijnë në Angli
-I nkurajim qeverive të tjera të pranojnë shtetasit e tyre që do të deportohen
- Rritje e survejimit në ambientet aeroportuale
- Rritje e masave shtrënguese ndaj azilantëve
- Shtim i kapacitetit të qendrave të detencionit
- 10 vjet burg trafikantëve të emigrantëve
- Mashtrimi në kërkesën e azilit, akt kriminal i dënueshëm me burg
- Dy vjet burg nëse këshilluesit e azilantëve thyejnë ligjin
- Shtim i 100 gjykatësve për apelet e azilantëve
- Rritje e numrit të gjykatave nga 56 në 103
- Katër javë kohë për shqyrtimin e kërkesës për azil
- Punësimi i 320 oficerëve të tjerë të emigracionit
- Shtimi i përkthyesve në shërbim të gjykatave.

----------

